# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  طراحی فونت برای چاپگرهای لیزری در محیط داس

## A.VAHID

با سلام
میخواهم در محیط داس برای چاپگرهای لیزری HP1300 فونت طراحی و برایشان ارسال کنم
خواهشمندم در صورتی که یک مثال و طریقه انجام آن را میدانید کمکم کنید

----------


## kia1349

ببین عزیز من
دیگه کمتر کسی توی اون محیطها کار انجام میده
ولی من یک سری برنامه فاکس پرو تحت داس به آدرست میل میکنم برای فارس سازی پرینتر های اپسون و لیزریه
امیدوارم بدردت بخوره

----------


## A.VAHID

دوست عزیز
من در یک شرکت بزرگ صنعتی کار میکنم که از قبل از واحدی یک سیستم مجزا داشته است که فعلاٌ باید آنها را پشتیبانی کرد و در این شرکت از دیتا بیسهای اوراکل و اس کیو ال و برنامه نویسی با دیزاینر اوراکل و دلفی نیز انجام میشود ولی همانطور که گفتم مجبور به پشتیبانی سیستمهای قدیمی نیز هستیم.
در حال حاضر یک فرم کنترل کیفی هست که باید از روی چاپگر ماتریسی بروی چاپگر لیزری آورده شود و یک سری علامتهای خاص دارد که نیاز است تعریف شود و مشکل طراحی و ارسال آن به چاپگر لیزری میباشد.

با تشکر از شما و دوستانی که من را یاری میدهید

----------


## kia1349

برای طراحی فونت برنامه ای ندارم
ولی شما میتونید تلفن ماموت رایانه را گیر بیاورید شاید اونها تو بساطشون یه همچین چیزی داشته باشند

----------


## binyaz2003

من یک برنامه دارم که یک فونت رو می تونید طراحی و با پسوند  com بیرون میده اگر بدردتون می خوره بزارم اینجا؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

قربون دستت :flower:

----------


## binyaz2003

با سلام و عرض معذرت از تاخیر
 :oops: 
آخه میدونید امتحان داشتم اونم ریاضی و فیزیک :-x 
کی باشه برای اینها یک برنامه بنویسم و خودم و راحت کنم :) 
نمیدونم حالا این به درد شما می خوره یانه؟ :?:

----------


## kia1349

فکر کنم این برنامه برای طراحی فونت نمایشگر باشه نه پرینتر

----------


## rezahrh

> ببین عزیز من
> دیگه کمتر کسی توی اون محیطها کار انجام میده
> ولی من یک سری برنامه فاکس پرو تحت داس به آدرست میل میکنم برای فارس سازی پرینتر های اپسون و لیزریه
> امیدوارم بدردت بخوره


سلام کیاجان 
میتونی اوناروبرای من هم بفرستی ازت خیلی ممنونم 
hamid_hojati@yahoo.com
این برنامه هارو خیلی فوری نیازدارم بازهم ازت متشکرم

----------


## MOHAMAD4197

> ببین عزیز من
> دیگه کمتر کسی توی اون محیطها کار انجام میده
> ولی من یک سری برنامه فاکس پرو تحت داس به آدرست میل میکنم برای فارس سازی پرینتر های اپسون و لیزریه
> امیدوارم بدردت بخوره


کیا جان سلام اگه ممکنه این برنامه ها رو برای بنده هم میل کنید . باتشکر

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

فارسی ساز برای چاپگر های لیزری HP در داس

----------

